# Heatsink better facing up?



## Chris1982 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am contemplating whether I should install my prolimatech megahalems vertically (blowing air upward, instead of sideways) for my asus p6t deluxe v2+i7 920 build, as i've heard better cooling results can be had this way. i have a cooler master stacker 830, which includes a top/center fan vent (about 8 inches to the upper right of the heatsink exhaust, if pointed upwards), but the heatsink would still be almost directly under (about 3 inches) the psu fan, assuming i did install it this way?

recommendations?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

as long as it fits, it will work however i would think you would get better cooling because fans pulling in cold air from the front would blow their air into the fan on the heatsink. if you think it would help though, give it a shot


----------

